# [Wifi] Ayuda no puedo hacer funcionar la red inalambrica

## punkx

Hola !!

Soy nuevo en gentoo y recientemente lo instale he logrado hacer funcionar todo menos el wifi ya en intentado con todo y no lo e logrado ya he ledio todos los post y no he podido

intente con el build net-wireless/broadcom-sta se instala bien pero aun asi no funciona  

Mi tarjeta es una broadcom 4312 y el kernel es el 2.6.35-gentoo-r4

les pido su ayuda para poder hacerla funcionar

Antemano gracias

----------

## JotaCE

Primero que nada..... Bienvenido.

Te suguiero le dez una mirada esta liga

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Broadcom_43xx

Mirala y cuentanos que tal te fue

----------

## punkx

Hola primero que nada gracias por tu ayuda

Ya lo lei e intente la primera opcion pero no funciono a lo mejor por el kernel que uso porque no venian muchas opciones que necesitaba usar ahora voy a intentar con la otra opcion luego les comento como me fue

Gracias

----------

